# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Documentation News for January

## TheFridge

<p>Following the success of the desktop team’s newsletter, the Documentation Team has begun running their own <a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2006-January/004720.html">newsletter</a>, bringing you the latest docs from the land of the wiki. Work has already begun on the <a href="http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/">Desktop</a> and <a href="http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/">Server</a> Guides for the next release. </p>
<p>Also be sure to check out the “New Hotness” section, which highlights just some of the awesome work going into user documentation. The <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications">MultimediaApplications</a> is particularly good! Archives of the newsletter will be kept <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/News">here</a>.</p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## UbuWu

How about combining all these newsletters into one weekly Ubuntu newsletter?? Like the good old ubuntu traffic...

----------


## mattheweast

It would be nice, but currently Ubuntu Traffic lacks people to work on it. There were some recent noises on the documentation team list about reviving it, but in the end no one stepped up to the plate. If you're interested in working on it, please feel free to email the list and maybe people will join you!

Matt

----------

